# Banned Boondocks Episode



## aziajs (Mar 19, 2008)

Text from Plastic Pundit

 Quote:

  For weeks Boondock's fans have been anticipating the "Hunger Strike" episode that was reportedly banned from airing due to a supposed litigation attack from BET. The episode pokes fun at BET head honchos, CEO Debra Lee aka "Debra Leevil" (spoof off of Austin Powers Dr. Evil) and Programming Chief Reggie Hudlin aka "Weggie Rudlin". In the episode Huey Freeman decides to go on a hunger strike until BET and its negative depictions of African Americans are taken off the air.  
 
Video: The Boondocks Season 2 Episode 14 - "Hunger Strikes" [Full Show - Banned From TV]


What do you think?


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Mar 19, 2008)

I Love the Boondocks!!!! Riley is so bad!!!! LOL I Love It!!!!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha what's so bad about that? I seriously love the Boondocks. I used to steal my bro's Boondocks comic books when I was younger...Now I steal his DVDs haha.


----------



## prettysecrets (Mar 19, 2008)

seems like it was banned because its speaking a truth that people don't want to admit...


----------



## aziajs (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_seems like it was banned because its speaking a truth that people don't want to admit..._

 
Exactly.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Text from Plastic Pundit



Video: The Boondocks Season 2 Episode 14 - "Hunger Strikes" [Full Show - Banned From TV]


What do you think?_

 
Haha! I love that show.
I don't see what's so bad about that. People make caricatures all the time. I wouldn't mind if it were me being made fun of. I'd think it was kind of cool actually.


----------



## nycDiva357 (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks for posting the link to the video....I have to agree with those before me, who said the episode speaks the truth.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 22, 2008)

*loves the boondocks!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_seems like it was banned because its speaking a truth that people don't want to admit..._

 
Yup.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Apr 20, 2008)

BET= Blacks Embarrassing Themselves or Booty Everyday Television


----------

